# white double tail x turqoise delta spawn



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

so my new male spawned today with a female bigger than him :/ handled it quite well. He's only a few months i would from his small size. They spawned in my 50L, but now im wondering if i'll even see the fry in such a tank. Sure its bare, but still. Eggs are quite large compared to the other females though and im hoping they'll turn out to be nice. Here's a pic of the pair spawning.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

male tending nest. They're almost free swimming stage


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Good luck


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

im on to my second spawn with these two. First batch of fry are three weeks and starting to get their colour, hopefully daddy will raise this batch as well


----------



## Bikeridinguckgirl14 (Oct 22, 2013)

Will you be able to home all these babies?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

babies are about 6.5 weeks old, starting to use their labyrinth organ and starting to get aggressive too now. Slowly starting to introduce them to baby powdered flake food. And the majority look like their daddy


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

ive had a good idea of what the mother's genetics are. She came from a veiltail spawn. The remaining fry are veils with extended finnage


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Post pictures, please?


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I bet they are going to be pretty little fellows!


----------



## Alaura123 (Jul 4, 2014)

Oh good luck! make sure to get some baby pics up soon!


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

i'll start updating all my spawn logs with pics soon..but im very much not impressed at all with veiltails showing up in my spawn.. If it was black id be able to work with it, but this is not acceptable at all. Its cute nonetheless, pics coming soon


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Where did you get your pair from? Were either of them of iffy or unknown genetic background, or did you just grab a random female from the pet store to breed your male with?


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

all my bettas are petstore bought..i just order them through petstores. Its done this way with the intention of breeding from scratch, colours mostly to form my own lines so i'd be able to call it mine and my achievement. The females were/are a risk and that dead female's spawn just proves it.


----------



## Nimble (Aug 31, 2014)

Well, if the male was a special tail-type other than Double Veil-tail, if you can breed the best pair out of the spawn together (or perhaps breed a good female back to the father) you might wind up with some double-tail that are not veil-tail.

Good luck.


----------



## sharkettelaw1 (Mar 6, 2013)

unfortunately the male died about a week ago and the sisters about 2 weeks before that, so im working mostly with the black male this time


----------



## Imzadi7 (Aug 9, 2014)

Sorry to hear about your male dying. Was it age or a disease? Unfortunately when you buy a pet store Betta you never know how old they are.


----------



## sweetbettafish (Sep 7, 2014)

I'm sorry that your little guy passed. It's always hard to loose a pet. If you get any pretty females in the batch, you'll have to let me know!


----------

